# G0166-External Counterpulsation



## JRC (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi All,

We billed G0166 with dx 413.9 but  Medicare denied the claim as "Not medically necessary". Per LCD 28258 413.9 is the only dx covered.
Can anyone help me in this?

Thanks,
JRC CPC


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 14, 2009)

JRC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We billed G0166 with dx 413.9 but  Medicare denied the claim as "Not medically necessary". Per LCD 28258 413.9 is the only dx covered.
> Can anyone help me in this?
> ...



This code has a ASC payment indicator of IN-Nonsurgical procedure not Medicare allowable in an ASC. Which means it is a hospital inpatient only procedure. Perhaps that is the problem.

HTH


----------



## ERIC_MPB (Sep 14, 2009)

^ No this should be paid for while at the office. This should not have been denied unless the criteria has not been met. I would appeal it with office notes to show no other course of action can be taken and ECP is the only treatment.


----------



## rphil429 (Sep 23, 2009)

*G0166*

yes this can be paid for when done in the office you need to appeal with notes and a letter of med/necessity from your dr.


----------

